# Southington, Connecticut to destroy violent video games for the good of the community



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

Surprised no one posted about this yet (or at least I haven't seen it). Essentially, a small town roughly thirty miles outside of Newtown is holding a drive for parents to bring in the violent video games (and music or movies) that their children have. This content will be burned (as in, set on fire) and in return the parents will be given various vouchers for other activities.



Was spoken of briefly in the Plaza here. Of course, it would make sense to deprive of children content that is inappropriate for them, maybe... setting it on fire is a bit extreme. Particularly when it seems to be under the pretense, as is in this case, that it is to make their community safer.

Overall, there are some good messages here - they speak of parents talking to their children about the content of this stuff... but they kind of overblow the entire thing when it boils down to they think they're making a difference when it comes to - in particular - school violence.

Knowing you folks, I'm sure you all have something to say on the matter.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2013)

I fail to see what a community burn has ever accomplished.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 6, 2013)

Heard about this. Yay, let's blame violent video games instead of trying to confront the actual problem.

Let's put effort into burning video games and other violent forms of media instead of doing something that will actually help keep crime and violent activities down, like proper education, funding mental health research, sitting down with your kids and having an actual conversation with them so you know how they're feeling and what's going on in their lives, etc. 

But no, it's easier to just burn your kids' things instead of doing actual beneficial parenting.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2013)

If the games were so inappropriate for their kids, what were they doing purchasing them in the first place?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2013)

A pile of idiots, they be.


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dad: Timmy, I'm taking your copy of Grand Theft Auto and burning it.
Timmy: What?! Why, Dad?!
Dad: Because it's bad for you. There's violence, drugs, hookers, profanity, and reckless driving!
Timmy: They why did you buy it for me in the first place?
Dad: Well, I had no way of knowing it would have such content!
Timmy: It says all of it on the back of the case. Plus, you know, it's called GRAND THEFT AUTO.
Dad: Well, they should have made it even more clear. I mean, it's like that wretched movie we saw. I mean, yes it was R-rated and yes it was called Kick-Ass, but it had superheroes, so obviously it's safe to assume it's appropriate for five year-olds, right?
Timmy: Dad, maybe you should spend less time engaging in pyromaniac activities and more time in learning how the world works.
Dad: But that would require effort on my part. It's far easier to burn things and blame anyone and anything except for my piss-poor parenting.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bunch of idiots. The whole lot of them.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Remember when the only things they used to burn was books?

Pepperidge farm remembers.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2013)

Pepperidge Farm remember my _dick._


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Dad: Timmy, I'm taking your copy of Grand Theft Auto and burning it.
> Timmy: What?! Why, Dad?!
> Dad: Because it's bad for you. There's violence, drugs, hookers, profanity, and reckless driving!
> Timmy: They why did you buy it for me in the first place?
> ...



Would have been funny if it weren't so long.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

This reminds me of Frankenstein's Monster.

For some reason.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just like parents not to solve their own problems and blame it on others.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

If the following games are resident evil, DmC, call of duty and halo 4 then I fail to see the problem. Hell I might even join in.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 7, 2013)

My favorite game when I was 3-4 was Doom. I hope I don't become a serial killer


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2013)

BURN HIM, HE'S A SERIAL KILLER, HE PLAYED DOOM WHEN HE WAS 4.


----------



## G (Jan 7, 2013)

Super Mario counts as a violent game right?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Meanwhile violent games are being destroyed, kids are playing with air rifles and real guns


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 7, 2013)

G said:


> Super Mario counts as a violent game right?



He crushes those poor Goomba's skulls with his feet. Very gruesome.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Luiz said:


> He crushes those poor Goomba's skulls with his feet. Very gruesome.



Also sets turtles on fire.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 7, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Dad: Timmy, I'm taking your copy of Grand Theft Auto and burning it.
> Timmy: What?! Why, Dad?!
> Dad: Because it's bad for you. There's violence, drugs, hookers, profanity, and reckless driving!
> Timmy: They why did you buy it for me in the first place?
> ...



Dad: there's one evil person who whould force me to do this un-funny TL;DR!
[YOUTUBE]wjRvkPazwAI[/YOUTUBE]


meanwhile kids today watch godawful sitcoms on nick, tv series with violence, sex and etc. thus the retard NRA acting like saints.

seriously its all their fault and they are tying to use the games and the entertainment as a scapegoat


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 7, 2013)

I played Mortal Kombat when i was 4. 

I'm 18 now watch out guys i might kill someone


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 7, 2013)

I was playing Shenmue 

and the next thing I knew I was walking around the neighborhood to ask people where I can find sailors


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

I played Blood Omen 2.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4mR5g7P3eA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 8, 2013)

I played Mario Party.

I'm obviously going to force people to fight for their lives in hilariously deadly sports games that involve squids, fire, electricity, cannons, and sledge hammers.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

Project aborted.



> "Today, after just one week, we are pleased to announce that awareness has been raised significantly, thanks to the support of the media and widely disseminated e-mail communications within our community through our local SouthingtonSOS member organizations. The result has been a swift, positive and supportive response of parents, young people and the general population of our community. Our mission now continues as a work in progress in the hands of a very caring Southington community."


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2013)

Burn the town.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2013)

After Southington has abandoned their plans, apparently a city in Massachusetts named Melrose is doing a similar thing. Throw away violent games/movies/toys in exchange for "coupons." They've also begun removing violent arcade game machines from rest stops, such as Time Crisis.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 11, 2013)

They removed Time Crisis? 

I shall remove their lives


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2013)

Krory are you actually Krory?
I've been wondering this for a while now.
Book burnings never work.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2013)

"Actually Krory"?

What the fuck kind of question is that?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 11, 2013)

It's like these people, can't even use logical deduction. How many countries in the world have kids able to play video games. Now how many of these countries have had numerous mass shootings within the space of 5 years.

At most you could argue some shit with video games increasing violent tendencies but the reason for the gun crime is the wide availabilty of guns. Gun's should have never been allowed for personal use, but i guess there's too many guns out there for them to be able to do a mass recall, so they blame the entertainment industry or specifically video, because yeah that's gonna do shit. What's next censor the internet.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 11, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> What's next censor the internet.



China does it.

Also where were you during SOPA and PIPA? And those bills can come back any time by the way.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2013)

It is always amazing when someone - anyone - thinks things like this are caused by one simple problem and thus there is one simple answer or solution. "Burn violent video games" or "stronger gun control."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> "Actually Krory"?
> 
> What the fuck kind of question is that?



>Leaves gaming section for long ass time
>Comes back as a different person
>Wonders why I'm asking that question


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2013)

I fail to see how I'm any different than I was before.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> I fail to see how I'm any different than I was before.



To be understandable most people won't notice it themselves unless it's pointed out.
Search through your old posts.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2013)

Not seeing it.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 11, 2013)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I played Mortal Kombat when i was 4.
> 
> I'm 18 now watch out guys i might kill someone





8-Peacock-8 said:


> I played Mario Party.
> 
> I'm obviously going to force people to fight for their lives in hilariously deadly sports games that involve squids, fire, electricity, cannons, and sledge hammers.




lol

anywho..white people can be stupid sometimes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

if they're going out of their way to burn bad games, why not burn guns? they should burn incompetent parents too.. hell, they should burn the children with mental ilnesses as well.. burn everything.. 



Sol_Blackguy said:


> I played Mortal Kombat when i was 4.
> 
> I'm 18 now watch out guys i might kill someone



They should burn you too 



Naruto said:


> Burn the town.



Burn the whole world






























why deal with problems if we can just burn them away?


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 12, 2013)

So why were the parents purchasing COD and Halo for their 7 year-old in the first place?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

so they have something to blame when their children go berserk and start shooting like crazy people..


----------

